# RS Lower Grille chrome trim mod



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> So about a month ago I bought a certified pre owned 2011 Chevy Cruze LT/RS black on black! I am stoked to be a part of this forum I love the car! Anyways I only wanted to do a few mods..I already have done a few of these; VG shark fin antenna, tinted windows, upgrade to stock 18's, upgrade bluetooth module to streaming capabilities, and put a matching chrome trim on the lower front grille.
> 
> I need some help with the chrome part, do I need to go to a shop to get a custom fitted piece made? Or is it possible to use chrome molding which would be hella cheaper? Regardless, I'd like to hear some ideas/suggestions on how I should approach this. I think this will be a great mod that'll really make that lower grille stand out more since its so low to the ground.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of my Cruze Diesel which is stock with chrome in the lower grill.
View attachment 9563
View attachment 9564


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

That grille is pretty cool!! But i like the lower grille look what did you use regular chrome molding?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> That grille is pretty cool!! But i like the lower grille look what did you use regular chrome molding?


I didn't use anything that is how the car came new 4 months ago. The only change is tinted windows because it gets really hot in summer and the tint makes a big difference to comfort inside the car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Holden Cruze has a completely different front fascia than the US Cruze so I'm not even sure why it's being compared here.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Buy a roll of chrome trim moulding off ebay and try running it around the edge of the lower grille. Not sure if you'll get the desired look but its worth a shot.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can also grab a roll at pep-boys (or auto store of your choice)


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> upgrade bluetooth module to streaming capabilities


Chyeab0i I would really appreciate it if you point me into the right direction to upgrade my 2011 bluetooth.

Have you used this GM part? Amazon.com: ACDelco 22797218 Multi Media Player Interface Module Assembly: Automotive

Thank you for any comments.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazon.com: ACDelco 22797218 Multi Media Player Interface Module Assembly: Automotive 

This is what i used. Works and easy to install plug and play. Ill try the chrome molding today


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

evo77 said:


> The Holden Cruze has a completely different front fascia than the US Cruze so I'm not even sure why it's being compared here.


This is not meant to be a comparison but only to show a type of chrome look that works on the lower grille without being over the top.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

would those Holden headlights fit on Euro market Cruzes?? Asking cuz of the amber lens inside it. Love that!!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> would those Holden headlights fit on Euro market Cruzes?? Asking cuz of the amber lens inside it. Love that!!


Just to point up how tastes differ - I went to some lengths to get *rid* of the amber, including going to Philips "Silver Vision" globes - with mine.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> would those Holden headlights fit on Euro market Cruzes?? Asking cuz of the amber lens inside it. Love that!!


Until the forum guys started talking about them I never even noticed they were there. I just enjoy driving the car and love how easily the diesel climbs hills with no effort. The nearest feeling to it is the old fashoned V8 cars that you could drive all day without changing gear.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie said:


> This is not meant to be a comparison but only to show a type of chrome look that works on the lower grille without being over the top.


My mistake because my car doesn't have an upper grill I was showing the chrome bit on the lower air intake which has a chrome edge to it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> would those Holden headlights fit on Euro market Cruzes?? Asking cuz of the amber lens inside it. Love that!!


I just used a chevy picture next to my car and the headlights are a different shape. The chev lights seem to go slightly under the hood whereas the holden lights follow the hood shape.

View attachment 9589


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The headlights are exactly the same with the exception of the amber corner reflector and the chrome inner housing.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> The headlights are exactly the same with the exception of the amber corner reflector and the chrome inner housing.


That's what I thought 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

evo77 said:


> The headlights are exactly the same with the exception of the amber corner reflector and the chrome inner housing.


If the lights could be fitted to the car can the left bias on the low beam be changed to a right bias on a LHD car?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I want the bumper and hood love the Holden look

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Holden Cruze owners thanx for the "amber lens" tip!


----------

